# RCScrewZ Speedway Gets Carpet



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

We are laying on our 50x100ft track next week - Ozite carpeting! We will be one of th largest permanent Carpet tracks in michigan - call us for details!!! (734) 765-8870 or (734) 542-8117


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

By tuesday night racing? or later? 
Ken


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Sounds like its time for a road trip from GR


----------



## mrodney (Jul 26, 2002)

*rc screws and carpet*

Thats to bad about screws switching to carpet. I personally dont think that this is the answer. I think the grip was just as good if not better than carpet, and it was good for both foam and rubber tires. I personally was having a great time on tuesday nights running f1 rubber tires on the ashpalt, but now I am not sure about it, I have a feeling its just going to be another typical carpet track.


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

2-weeks - CRC is out of stock but we have 5 rolls of 12x100ft due to us


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

We will still run asphalt in the summer for nitro and electric - carpet is for fall winter and spring indoor racing


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Too bad, I was looking forward to starting to practice rubber tires on asphalt in the winter now that Cleveland is over.... the outdoor season isn't long enough up here to get enough practice in to compete with the Cali and Fl crew at outdoor national races....


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Greg:

Hi,

YGM!!!!!!!!

if anyone sees Tim Stamper PLEASE have him call or e mail me

Thanks


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

x-l-beeee, i haven'y got it yet, what type of dos e-mail system are you using?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I got it now... like an hour later!


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

This is for Greg Anthony - dwight wants to know when are you? Do you race anymore?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Tell Dwight I thought he was dead!  
1

I'll be in there to run asphalt i guess sometime this month... Dou guys allow any traction compound?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

DaWench, ygm.. he h ehe


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Greg:

You'll have mail soon. still having server problems.......... geee that's what I get for hosting Halo2 Mini's going to have to explain this one.........

Thanks


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

dude, your e-mail sux....


----------

